# Fountain City created by Andrew Adamson



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*10th March 2010 04:30 AM*

David Allen

A new fantasy based television series is in the pipeline, Fountain City has been signed up by the California based studio Lightstream Pictures.
Little is known about the series, which is a little annoying, although according to the industry magazine Variety, the studio have initially given the series an operating budget of around $100 million.
Fountain City will be directed by the talented Andrew Adamson, the writer, director and producer of the hugely successful Shrek series.
The series will be written by Joby Harold who was actually behind selling the series to the studio in the first place.
It is a bit of shame that no details are emerging from any source, as what Fountain City is going to be about, where it is set or anything, just a little morsel would ease the pain!


----------

